# Does anyone know how to make Burma Dough?



## maws (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi all - I treated friends to a table of Lebanese mezzes last night - a wonderful way of entertaining. That reminded me of one of the most delicious desserts I often enjoyed at a Lebanese restaurant in London, Phoenicia (Kensington). It resembles shredded wheat and is infused with a sugar and rosewater syrup, often filled with ricotta cheese. 

The dough is referred to as Burma or Knafi, which is not available here. Alternatively, my recipe book mentions, shredded wheat can be used. Does anybody know exactly how one goes about this? Since layers are formed, surely the wheat biscuits cannot be used just like that. Or is losely packed shredded wheat, in other words separated, available in the USA?

I truly hope someone can help.
Love Maws.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 10, 2004)

Maws;
   Found this one on-line. I hope it is what you want.


KNAFI 

1 package of shredded Fillo dough 
1/2 pound of butter melted 
2lbs Ricotta cheese 
1/2 cup pine nuts 
3 cups sugar 
1 tsp. lemon juice (fresh) 

Preparations: 

First step is to defrost the Fillo dough. Do this by shredding the fillo in a bowl continuously till completelly defrosted. 

Once this occurs, you start adding the butter while continuously shredding the dough (this is done, so that dough does not stick together). 

When this process is complete and the dough is shredded thoroughly, seperate the dough into two equal portions. 

In a well buttered pan, spread out the dough thoroughly, but do not compress. Once the dough is spread evenly, start preparing the Ricotta cheese. The process is to make patties, similar to hamburger patties, but with the cheese. 

Lay the cheese patties onto the prepared dough in the pan. 

Once the layer of Ricotta cheese is completely covering the dough, lay the second half of the dough unto the cheese so that it is evenly distrubuted. 

Preheat the oven to 350 F, once preheated place the pan in the middle for approxiametly 45 minutes. What you need to look for, is that the dough browns. 

Once this occurs, you will need a larger pan in which you will flip the Knafe so the the bottom is on top and vice versa. 

Then bake again till the browning occurs on the adjacent side. Once browned on both sides, the Knafe is finished. 

The last step is to top the Knafe with the pine nuts and the sweet syrup and enjoy!!! 

Sweet Syrup 

In a pot, combine 3 cups of sugar with 1 1/2 cups of water. Mix and heat over stove till boiling process. Once boiling add a teaspoon of fresh lemon juice and boil for a few minutes more for thickening process. Let cool and use over Knafe once done baking.


----------



## kyles (Jan 11, 2004)

Gtreat minds think alike again.....I hae seen this made here with shredded filo.


----------



## maws (Jan 11, 2004)

That's great news! Thanks to the both of you.  

Do you think a normal cheese ghrater/shredder will do the job?
Thans again.
Maws


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 11, 2004)

Maws;
   Since phyllo dough is rolled up sort of like a _chiffonade_ I would treat it the same way, Lay it long ways on the booooard and start slicing thin shreds from the end with a chef's knife.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 11, 2004)

Sorry about the extra o's. Someone has got my keyboard all sticky!


----------



## maws (Jan 11, 2004)

If you have a family it takes no guessing who that is!.I'll try my best with the shredding :roll: .

Maws


----------

